
When the Shoeshine Boys Talk Stocks It Was a Great Sell Signal in 1929 (1996) - DerfNet
http://archive.fortune.com/magazines/fortune/fortune_archive/1996/04/15/211503/index.htm
======
DerfNet
This article seems relevant today, in regards to cryptocurrencies.

